# How does one decide?



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you have been doing great.

So, here I am posting again. 

I have been looking more at adding a little girl for our home. The quiet that is in the house does not seem natural. Like someone said in my other post, "You do not replace love, only add more". So how do I make a decision?

I have exchanged a couple of emails with a nice woman in Ohio but have not heard back from her yet. She has a female available for $1000. 

I also sent an email to Barbara Bergquist in Michigan. She referred me to a wonderful woman who has a young girl available for $1800. I went and looked at this little girl today and she was soooooo sweeeeeet. She seemed to be taken with me as well. The woman also has someone else interested in the girl as well. So I feel I am under a bit of a time crunch.

I am not sure I want to miss this opportunity for this little girl. But I really do not have $1800 to spend, I mean I can get the money but I don't know. Should I offer $1500 or will she just say to bad she has someone else interested??

Any thoughts at all would be greatly appreciated. We are in a very emotional state right now.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

The few hundred more or less really become a moot point when one considers the potential costs of finding and getting a new furbaby - a few vet visits for an unhealthy baby, or transportation for a little girl from afar, would easily come to $500 - $800 - 

If the little girl is in good health, available, and is a good match for your family, I would get her.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Tony,

I know the feeling, the ache in your heart wants to be filled, and the first little white furbutt you see seems to be begging to be yours! Because you are very emotional right now, I would hesitate to say go for it. Your need may be clouding your perception some right now. 

On the other hand, Barbara Bergquist is a well-known person in the Maltese world. I have no personal knowledge of dealing with her, but one of her dogs would probably be great! For a female from a well-known breeder $1,800 isn't out of line at all. Depending on the animal--$2,500 is usually more like it. The pet quality boys go much less most of the time. I can't help you with if you should try and "deal" on the price. If it was a car, then yes! Would you go about anywhere for a baby, or only near you? I have a pretty long list of breeders that are popular show breeders and most of the ones I think I like best are in Florida, Texas, California, Colorada, Louisiana, one in Alabama, Washington and Utah. Most of them will ship, but personally I can't stand the thought--not unless it was in the cabin with someone on the trip.

Good luck deciding!









Dee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know when that dreaded day comes and I lose my precious Lady, it will be awhile before I can afford to get a puppy from a reptuable breeder if I decide to do that rather than adopting an adult again. After the health problems and huge vet bills I have had with Lady, though, it will be worth the wait to get a puppy from a trusted breeder.

Don't forget the it's not just the upfront purchase price of the puppy. That first year is an expensive one with all the vaccinations, spaying, etc. And puppies get into things or hurt themselves, so you might even have an emergency during that first year, too. I personally wouldn't want to go into it short on money. I'd rather save for another year or however long it takes to have the money I need.

Have you considered adopting an adult? Many of the top breeders look for carefully selected homes to place their retirees in for the cost of updating vaccinations, spaying or neutering, a dental, etc. I always like to encourage people to think about adopting this way or from a rescue group and not just automatically think "puppy", especially if money is an issue. There are many wonderful adult Maltese out there who could add the joy and love your house (and heart) are now missing. 

If you are in the midwest, Tamar's Maltese is in your area. I know Tammy places her retirees in private homes.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> The few hundred more or less really become a moot point when one considers the potential costs of finding and getting a new furbaby - a few vet visits for an unhealthy baby, or transportation for a little girl from afar, would easily come to $500 - $800 -
> 
> If the little girl is in good health, available, and is a good match for your family, I would get her.[/B]


Thanks for the help. She is in good health. The only thing keeping the breeder from keeping her for showing is she has not got all of her pigment. She said that she may end up getting it but she is not sure. Is this something I should be concerned about? I will try and put a picture of her here. I guess I should also ask this question in one of the other forums.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

In my opinion, personality and health are the most important things... but that's just me. For showing... yes... this is important as it is part of the breed standard. But if you and this little girl bonded, you like the breeder, the price is good..... hey man... what are you waiting for..... go for it!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

She's a cutie! Personally, I agree with K/C's mom. Personality and health matter the most to me. It really depends on whether or not you are concerned about the pigment coming in fully, or at all. Full pigmentation (the black points) matter for show, but if you are looking for a furbaby companion, and don't plan to show her...


----------

